# one more guitar + sax composition. lyrics



## ollv (Jun 29, 2018)

After some pause in my first music instrument I've return to it few month ago, and start improvisation again. 
currently it is like of intro to some period of guitars improvisations .. This is very simple composition, and I've made it more quick then one hour .. did not carry out of theme almost. But I decide to push it to your ..
No passasges, but I promice I'll made. No dialogs but I maybe 

P.S. I still alive .. oh God, I've chance to not. 
P/P/S 
I think that after some time I will record the second composition, I will not go into details either, it is only a theme and a short improvisation.
My double bass remained in Kyiv, and for now everything will be without improvisation on it, but as soon as I return the opportunity to write with double bass, everything will be the same with double bass.
some inaccuracies in the saxophone part, yes I know))


----------

